# front panel exhaust fan



## acousticlemur (Mar 8, 2007)

hey i got borred last night and added another fan to my case. it was a pain in the butt, but i think it looks pretty good. what do you guys think?


----------



## Protius (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice job!, shouldn't it be intake though?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Mar 8, 2007)

pretty sick imo


----------



## acousticlemur (Mar 8, 2007)

i had it as an intake but it kept sucking the front door to my case shut. so i flipped the back fan and front one so there is a steady flow of air from back to front across the CPU fan. it dropped my CPU temps from 120 (idle) to 100-105 (idle) with the cpu fan at 2200 rpm. goes to mid 90's eith cpu fan at 4500rpm

i am going to install another switch like the round black one in the pic to run both the front and back case fans as soon as i can find a matching switch. the current one controls my window fan front case fan (bottom, or in my case since i flipped the case upside down, top) a socket 462 AMD fan in the front pannel blowing on my hard drives and my old 939 fan currently sitting on my memory till i find a way to mount it.


----------



## BigJunit (Mar 8, 2007)

very nice job, difficult to mount a fan on the drive plates (i tried once before)
Very clean & tidy cut - love it


----------



## acousticlemur (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks, this one wasnt that bad, i did it to my room mates computer aswell, and that one was a pain in the ass, the plates were twice as thick, and i had limited tools to do it with, cause my dremmel died on me a few weeks ago.


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 8, 2007)

BigJunit said:


> Very clean & tidy cut - love it



i second that
a good fitting, *borat voice* "HIGH FIVE!"


----------



## acousticlemur (Mar 8, 2007)

i am going to change it out with a blue led fan here in a few days


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 8, 2007)

the air should really be going from front to back tho.nice job tho'


----------



## L|NK|N (Mar 8, 2007)

I got bored and did something similiar a few weeks ago.  Looks nice and with a blue led fan itll look even nicer...


----------



## JUDAS3 (Mar 8, 2007)

if you door is double thickness, drill small holes like a grill on the inside and the cut an aperature at the top so that the air can be drawn in, job done..........

or get the same case as me, check my sig.

good job though.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Did you dremel that circle? WOW. Good job with the dremel,  Dremel-JEDI!

acousticlemur has gone against normal convention and reversed the airflow!!!! And you know what? He's right.

(listen to the OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHSSSSSSSSSSSS. That can't be right!)

But he is right, on one condition: The PC is under a desk and against a wall.


If the PC is under a desk... that hot air gets trapped

This means that the local ambient temperature increases... sometimes as much as 10C or more

By throwing the hot air out of the front... and away from under the desk... then the air goes out into the room. 

The local air is now room temperature not super-heated local temperature

"Cool" air drawn in is therefore cooler and the PC is more efficient at cooling

NOTE this is only valid for PC's stuck under the desk.   Even though the "reverse" flow may be optimal there is a reason we DONT blow out the front. It creates an uncomfortable hot draught and dust.  IMO the preferred solution is still eject out the back... draw from the front and underneath the PC. But this requires FREE airflow from the back of the PC to the room.

Also remember the HISTORY of the PC case. First NO fans. Then ONE fan... on the PSU. (And obviously blowing OUT). Then two fans... PSU and CPU... then three fans... PSU, CPU and GPU... then four fans... +case fan... etc.  It's no wonder we all just ASSUME suck in the front and push out the back.


----------



## acousticlemur (Mar 8, 2007)

no i wish i had a dremel, it broke on me, i did it with a utility knife, needle nose pliers, and a lot of swearing. that is why i am so proud of it!! and no it is on top of my desk but the desk is in a corner and the back of it is inches from the wall







This pic is pre fan mod, but it shows where the computer is on the desk, and that it is upside down! i wanted to see the purdy stuff inside!


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Ah... there's your problem. Upside down case. Heat getting trapped in top of box. PSU sucking air out the bottom... But all the hot CPU air rising to the GPU and getting hotter still.  Drill a bit passive blow hole in the bottom (now top) of your case. Cover with mesh to protect from falling objects.


----------



## acousticlemur (Mar 8, 2007)

there is a front case fan in the "top" blowing out, hidden behind the front cover and it vents right infront of my sound card box thing on the top


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Swap cases to solve your airflow problems:






Why not get two... put one on top of the other (upside down).

You could then rent your PC to auto-manufacturers for wind tunnel testing. LOL.


----------



## acousticlemur (Mar 8, 2007)

holly shit that thing is insane! are those 250mm???? here are pics of my front fans....top one with green clips blowing out. and amd socket A fan blowing in on my Hard drives


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Mar 8, 2007)

See what you are doing? Trying to fan pimp... when there's a low rider in town? LOL 

1./ I hope the green fan at the "top" is blowing OUT. (and the other top fan is blowing out)

2./ Dremel the swiss cheese away from those top fans... replace with wire fan guard.  50% improvement guaranteed. (as long as the door is open).

3./ HDD's are blocking your 2rd fan down. Inefficient and noisey.

Actually, I think the whole thing sucks.  Since you like hard core cases... I recommend you get a server case with more room in it. You will be able to mount the HDD's so they are not sandwiched... and manage your airflow better.

PS. Hot air rises. Optimal solution is hot out the top... cold in the bottom. Consider a custom case. Got a workbench? Can you weld? Or work in wood?


----------



## acousticlemur (Mar 8, 2007)

Completely Bonkers said:


> See what you are doing? Trying to fan pimp... when there's a low rider in town? LOL
> ----haha, yeah i get borred sometimes!
> 
> 1./ I hope the green fan at the "top" is blowing OUT. (and the other top fan is blowing out)
> ...


---i was thinking about putting a squirell cage on it!!


----------



## bruins004 (Mar 8, 2007)

acousticlemur said:


> ---i was thinking about putting a squirell cage on it!!



Why did you put the case upside down?


----------



## acousticlemur (Mar 8, 2007)

so i could see inside it. they design the cases backwards compared to how the desks are designed. and i figured....why not, i have never seen one upside down. heh, what the hell. so i flipped my cd/dvd drives and my floppy and put it over there and said "hey, now that is just sexy"


----------



## EnglishLion (Mar 9, 2007)

Have you got an outside wall behind the case?  If so cut a hole through and fit a short duct from outside to rear (intake) fan and draw really cold air in!  Especially in winter!


----------



## acousticlemur (Mar 9, 2007)

yeah but it is a concrete wall, and the house is rented. good idea but prolly not gonna do it.


----------



## JUDAS3 (Mar 9, 2007)

check my rig for fans - case temps of 22 deg c.


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 9, 2007)

howd you get em that low?
it must be freezing in your house


----------



## JUDAS3 (Mar 9, 2007)

the house is about 17-20 deg c. but with about 700mm worth of fans it keeps it cool...lol

did you check the last image on my sig?


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 9, 2007)

i can see it
its just that its hard to believe you can keep your case that close to air temps


----------



## JUDAS3 (Mar 10, 2007)

dont forget that the probes will be in the path of the air so it will reay lower, the uguru is reading at 25 - 27 degs which is about 10 deg c hotter than the room.


----------

